# What do your kids call their great grandparents?



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

My grandmother and grandfather want my son to call them grandma and grandpa. Which is ok, but it makes it confusing when my parents are around. I think my grandmother 'only' in her 70's is having a hard time trading in her grandma status for great-grandmother hood.

Just curious what names your kiddo's have!


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

My kids only have one and they call her Oma, same as I do. No one else in my family is refered to as Oma so it works for us. It I called her grandma then it would be REALLY confusing. Poor kids already have to differentiate between Grandma, 2 Grandpas, Abuelo and Abuelita lol.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

They refer to all grandparents and great grandparents as grandma and papaw, and usually that is followed by the last name of the grandparent...Grandma Smith, Grandma Johnson etc etc.


----------



## mojobin (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know about great grandfathers but we call our grandmothers G.G. and Nana.


----------



## krazymamatoo (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mojobin* 
I don't know about great grandfathers but we call our grandmothers G.G. and Nana.

That's what we use too...G.G. and Nana. We have only one great grandfather left, and we refer to him as Pa.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

The great grandparents in our family are known as:
Great Grammy, Great Grandma Jean, Great Grandpa Adrian--They all get "greats"


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

We call DH's Grandmother, Grandma and my DD calls her that too because there DH's mother is Nana.

My mom is Nanny and her mom was Nanny to us so DD calls her Great Nanny.

I called my great grandmother "Old Nanny".


----------



## laura-belle (Nov 3, 2008)

In my family, grandparents in general tend to end up with 'grandma names'--for instance, my maternal grandmother is Maga. Great-grandkids just use the already existing 'grandma name' for the great-grandparent.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

our grandparents are called Grandma + first name

We went with this so that they and we could distinguish a specific person more easily in conversation. There were so many grandmas and adding the last name didn't add much clarity.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Dd's only really met one great grandparent, dh's grandmother. Who is her savta-raba and is called that. The grandma name is "Savta" but everyone of the generation to use that just use it with that generation. (E.g. dh's mom will tell me "Savta is doing thus and such" and then I might tell dd "Savta says that Savta-raba is doing thus and such.")

As for your issue, if you just include a name with the grandpas and grandmas it'd sort things out nicely for your kids. Grandpa Mark is daddy's daddy, Grandpa John is Grandpa Mark's daddy. That sort of thing.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazymamatoo* 
That's what we use too...G.G. and Nana. We have only one great grandfather left, and we refer to him as Pa.

Another one here who uses G.G. and Nana.


----------



## Novus (Mar 16, 2010)

All the grandparents chose different grandparent "names" for themselves (etc: Mimi, Nana, Papa, Grandpa, etc), so DS will refer to his great-grandparents the same way that we (DH & I) referred to them growing up because there's no overlap in those names. But there is some overlap in grandpas, so we'll do the Grandpa FirstName there.

As a child, all my grandparents went by the same "name"--ie, the equivalent of grandma & grandpa--but they all lived in different cities, so I distinguished them by city instead of by first name.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Great great grandma has not been me yet, but she is "Tatarra-buela". Great grandma is "Awa" (Abuela, but Awa stuck) and Great Grandpa is "Bisa" (Bisabuelo).

Grandparents are Grandma and Grandpa now















(DD used to call them by their names as a result of MILs coaxing)


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

While she was alive, my kids called my grandmother "Pra" which is the "great" part of Great-grandmother in Russian.


----------



## Turtlecouple (May 11, 2004)

There's a show called "Little Bill" where the kids called their great grandmother Alice the Great. I always thought that was cute.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

GiGi (That's the way we spell G.G., short for great-grandma.)


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

We do grandma-lastname and grandpa-lastname. We have one set of greats and 2 regular sets. However, since my parents visit more frequently they go by just Grandma and Grandpa during visits. I only use the grandma-lastname when talking about them.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Another GiGi here - and the other one, the one that all the adults involved (us, grandparents) actually have a comfortable relationship with, is called by her first name and loves it.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Grandpa Walter is one left on one side and my grandmother announced one day she was now "Nana". It was what we called her mother.

There's always "Gangee" and "pop-pop"!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

abuelita firstname, granny and grandpa for the three greatgrandparents (which is what i call them as my grandparents). grantparents are referred to by first name, as am i.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novus* 
All the grandparents chose different grandparent "names" for themselves (etc: Mimi, Nana, Papa, Grandpa, etc), so DS will refer to his great-grandparents the same way that we (DH & I) referred to them growing up because there's no overlap in those names.

Same for us. My grandparents are Mom and Pop, Granny and Pawpaw. Dh's are Poppy and Memaw and Gram. That's what we called them growing up so that is what our kids call them.

Dh and my parents became Grumps and Nauna, Ama and Papa Chuck, Oma and Opa, and Granpa [ourlastname].


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

our extended family named themselves so we have:

grandma and grandpa (my parents)
oma and opa (dh's parents)
gigipa and gigima (my maternal grandparents)
nana and poppa (my paternal grandparents)
great grandma peters (my dh's maternal grandmother)

my kids have not seemed to have any issues keeping all these folks straight!


----------



## EmmysMama (Oct 11, 2009)

My ILs are Mawmaw and Pawpaw, so my parents are just Grandma and Grandpa. When I was little I called all my grandparents Grandma/Grandpa Firstname (three sets of them!). DD1 calls them the same thing.

I think the cutest grandparent names I ever heard were Grandlady and Grandman.


----------



## nwatt (Sep 3, 2009)

My DD is too young to call them anything, but I call my grandparents Grammy, Grampy, and Gran so I assume that she will call them the same thing.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Nana and Papa (my parents)
Grandma and Grandpa "LastName" (dh's parents)
Grandma "LastName" (my maternal grandma)
Mimi (my paternal grandma)
Great Grandpa and Granny (his paternal grandparents)
Grandma Lastname (his maternal grandma)

My great grandparents were Mama (proncounced mum-all) and Papa (pop-all)


----------



## krazymamatoo (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlecouple* 
There's a show called "Little Bill" where the kids called their great grandmother Alice the Great. I always thought that was cute.









Now I feel like a big goof! I forgot to add that MY great grandmother (so the kiddos great-great grandmother) we all refer to as Jackie the Great. I called her that growing up (as did all the great grandkids - which is a lot...she had 16 children, all of which had 3+, who in turn had I don't know how many...). Now I feel rotten for leaving her out in my original post.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nwatt* 
My DD is too young to call them anything, but I call my grandparents Grammy, Grampy, and Gran so I assume that she will call them the same thing.

we run into this as well... it's hard for me to call grandma anything else-- I mean, it's her name, after all. That being said, she was really insistent that my mom be called the equivalent of 'big momma' which neither my mom or I liked. So they both ended up being called grandma. We tried 'super grandma', but I have a hard time remembering that myself.


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

My grandmother and grandfather are "Gigi" and "Fafi"-- Gigi is for G.G., and Fafi is because when my generation was young they insisted on a very formal "Grandmother" and "Grandfather." Fafi was the best some of the babies could do with Grandfather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

We are blessed in that my kids have a great great grandma that is still alive. She has always been known as just Grandma by everyone, I guess I grew up hearing my Dad call her Grandma cause she was his Grandma and so that's what all us great grandkids call her too.
We insert last names after the Grandma to make it clear who it is. It would be a mouthful for the kids to have to say " great great grandma" every time. LOL


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My kids only have two surviving great-grandparents, and they've only met one of them - twice. They call her "Nana", just as I always did.

I had two living great-grandmothers when I was a child. My mom's paternal grandmother was "Great Granny" (and she loved that - she was like a grandma from a storybook - bun, apron, rocking chair, baking, etc.). My dad's paternal grandmother was "Great Grandma *lastname*".


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

My mother's parents are Lal and Pap - same as they were in our childhood. (Lal was because one of our cousins couldn't say Gran and the mispronunciation stuck, and the other is short for Papa/Pappy).

DH's mother's parents are B_ and B_ (first names). They wanted to be called great-grandma and great-grandad but it's too much of a mouthful for DD1 so she just calls them by name - they're okay with it now!


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Anyone we are not very close to is just Grandma/Grandpa FirstName which would be my Dad, DH's Mom, DH's Grandmother.

However, we are close to my Grandparents (the kids' great grandparents) are Nana and Pappy.

We also call my Mom Mamaw and Dh's Dad is Papaw Buddy.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

DS has two great grandmas. My maternal and paternal grandmas. We don't see my maternal grandma very often. But we see my other grandma on a fairly regular basis. We have started calling both of them grandma great. But my grandmas already had quite a few gr grandkids before DS was born, so neither of them take any issue with the idea of being a great grandma.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

we use G.G. too


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

My parents and DH's parents both like Nana and Papa. That's what they call themselves.

I hate Nana and Papa. I always say grandma and grandpa.

Our kids use a combination of both right now. I suspect that since we don't live close anymore the kids will eventually use grandma and grandpa all the time since that's what they hear the most.

Our two oldest children differentiate their grandparents as the ones that "live down the hill" and the ones that "live up the hill". DH's parents live at the bottom of a very steep hill. We don't have a car and walking from DH's parents' to my parents' is twenty five minute walk entirely up hill.

We always called my great grandmother by her first name. She was Gramma or Grammie Ethel.

DH's living grandma is French. So his mom is Grandma Lastname to our kids and his grandmother is Grandmere Lastname... or just grandmere.

I have both of my grandmas still living. My mom's has a unique last name so she's just grammie with her last name (what I called her growing up, though she prefers nana as a title). My mom and my dad's have the same last name, though I distinguish them with grandma and grammie... and it's not so bad because our kids don't see her a lot.

Our girls call their one great grandmother who is dead "the greatest grandma" because she is the oldest. I'm not sure what started this, but it seems to have stuck.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

My only living Grandmother has always been called Mommom, DS and eventually DD will just call her Mommom since none of their grandparents used that name anyways. We do sometimes call her Mommom the Great too, but in general she is just Mommom to everyone.

DH's Grandmother is Grammy, which is what she has always been to him as well. We haven't added a Great to either name since they aren't really needed, since they don't conflict with the Grandparent names.

Oh and my parents are Nonnie and Pom (DS couldn't pronounce Grandpa so he ended up Pom or Pompom, DS sometimes says Grand Pom now too). My in-laws are Dahdi and Dahda, so Grammy and Mommom really don't conflict with what they are being called and isn't confusing.


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

On DH's side of the family, they all go by Grandma or Grandpa <first name>.

On my exDH's side of the family, they all go by Grandma or Grandpa <last name>, except for a step grandparent that goes by Grandpa <first name>.

On my side of the family, I have one living grandparent (my paternal grandmother). She is called "G.G.".

My dad is called "Papa". We're still struggling to figure out what to call "Papa"'s fiance. Any suggestions? She's Sicilian and her first name is "Marie".

My mom is known as "Grandma Crazy". We don't talk to "Grandma Crazy".


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My children have a Gramma B (my grandmother, last name starts with B), a Gramma Anne (my Mom), a Grampa Chris (my Dad), and a Grandpa (ex-husband's Dad- we see him most often, but when we need to specify, he's Grampa Frank). They also had a Grampa B (my grandfather who died two years ago) and a Grandma Katherine (who died before any of the children were born, but is still very much talked about). My side has Grammas and Grampas, my ex-Husband's side has Grandmas and Grandpas. I will eventually be "Gramma Krissy". (When my stepdaughter was younger, when the subject first came up what my grandparent name will be, I was "Gramma Kissy". I'll answer to that, also.







)


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

We're french-canadian...

My mom: Mamie
DH's Mom: Grand-maman
My dad and DH's dad: Grand-papa (though my kids call my dad "Grand-papa with the Oxygen" because he has an oxygen tank)
My step-dad was Pops
My Mom's mom: Mémé
My Dad's mom: Grand-maman "Lastname"
Dh's dad's mom: Grand-maman "Lastname"


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

My paternal grandfather is GG (geegee = great grandfather)
My paternal grandmother is Ouma (i call her that too)
My maternal grandmother is Koko (i call her that too)
My mom is Babushka (her choice)
My dad is Oupa (his choice)
MIL is Nkunu (Sotho for grandma)

Dh's grandparents have passed on.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
our grandparents are called Grandma + first name

We went with this so that they and we could distinguish a specific person more easily in conversation. There were so many grandmas and adding the last name didn't add much clarity.

That's what we do. Although my kids don't know my dad's parents.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

They call them the same thing that I do. My parents are Grandma/Grandpa.
The great-grandparents are MeeMaw/MawMaw, and before they passed, both great grandfathers called PawPaw. (I'm from the South, so that where the names come from)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Same thing that I called them as a child, Gran and Granny.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

All of ours have different names. My children's great-grandparents are still talked about, even though only 1 is alive, and they don't really know him (he lives far away and is too old to travel). He is Papa. The others were Mimi, Nana, and Granddaddy.

My children reused Granddaddy for my father (we called his daddy "GD"). They differentiate by saying "your Granddaddy" and "our Granddaddy".

My own great-grandparents were very young, and they didn't die until I was 30. I called them Mamama and Pappa. Which was dfferent than my grandparent names.

We're obviously from the deep south. I can't imagine calling them all Grandma Faye and Grandma Gloria. Seems weird to me. LOL cause, honestly, PawPaw is a little odd. LOL


----------



## fillefantome (May 4, 2007)

I used to call my great grandmother "Gramma Great."


----------

